# Pike Cichlid won't eat



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

We recently inherited a pike cichlid at the LPS where I work. I've tried what seems like everything and I just can't get him to eat.
I've tried:


Beefheart (which is what the old owner fed him)
Large feeder goldfish
Small feeder goldfish
Feeder guppies
Tropical flakes
Cichlid pellets
Superworms
Mealworms
Waxworms
I need ideas...
Help please?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Check for bumps to see if it is sick if you find signs of disease then anti biotics you do not find signs of disease maybe bigger tank or pike cichlids love live guppies or wait a while then feed them.


----------

